# Session nach Browserschließung erhalten im Tomcat



## Wizard of OS (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich kämpfe hier mit einem Problem im Tomcat und weiß einfach nicht, wie ich es lösen soll.

Habe ein Sessiontimeout auf 30 min gesetzt.
Wenn man natürlich nun das Browserfenster schließt, wird das Sessioncookie zerstört, aber die Session läuft weiter.

Sprich, neues Fenter ruft neue Session auf. Ich habe dann keine Möglichkeit dem User seine alter session zuzuweisen.

Habe auch auch probiert den JSESSIONID cookie auf setMaxtime auf 100 000 gesetzt.
Nach aufruf des browsers ist das cookie nicht mehr da bzw. ist wohl durch ein neues ersetzt worden.
Hat nichts gebracht.

gibt es da überhaupt eine möglichkeit die session zu erhalten?
Mache ich einen Denkfehler?

Ich kann bei bedarf den source meines Servlets onlinestellen!

ich wäre für ratschläge dankbar.

Das ganze soll darauf hinaus laufen, dass anonyme user nach schließen des browsers ein neue session bekommen und die alte automatisch zerstört wird und angemeldete innerhalb der 30 min die gleiche und bei bedarf immer eingeloggt bleiben!

Habe zwar diverse anstätze probiert, aber die waren vorne und hinten müll.

Danke nochmals,

Wizard of OS

ach ja, wer mit dem derzeitigen Sessionmanagement experimentieren will, kann das gerne tun:
http://brummel.spline.de/gruppe17/do


----------



## DreamArtist (23. Jun 2006)

hallo speicher dir Benutzerkennung und Passwort (anders verschlüsselt als bei der normalen Anmeldung) in einen Cookie.


----------



## Wizard of OS (24. Jun 2006)

das ist eher ein workaround, das habe ich auch probiert.

Du bist dann zwar eingeloggt, aber du bekommst auch eine neue session dazu. Die alte geistert weiter, bis sie tot ist.

Das ist keine schöne lösung.

Habe rausgefunden, dass man session cookie komplett abstellen kann, dann muss man per URL rewriting die session id anhängen, so klappt's, habe aber bis dato noch nicht gebacken bekommen wie man nun wirklich alle urls umschreibt.

bye


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jun 2006)

Kannst du nicht die alte Session wiederaufnehmen? 

Zumindest in PHP geht das. Das mag dich nicht trösten, aber womöglich gibts in der Doku zum Session Handling was passendes?


----------



## Wizard of OS (25. Jun 2006)

habe wie ein depp gesucht und gelesen.

habe nichts gefunden.

Wenn man mit den vordefinierten session cookies arbeitet, dann kann man drehen und wenden, was man will, die sessioncookies werden definitv zerstört.

man kann das sessionmanagement per cookie komplett abschalten, aber man muss dann iin die url die JSESSIONID einfügen per URL rewritiing, nach ewig langer suche konnte mir keiner helfen und selbst habe ich es nicht hinbekommen.
Dann könnte man manuell cookies ablegen und dies machen, aber...na ja auch div. Tomcat und jsp bücher schreiben: "ja ja, url rewriting, das geht" mehr nicht!

bye


----------

